# Va. digging



## slimdigger (Dec 15, 2005)

I got out for a couple hours yesterday. Since I never get a chance to post my finds I thought I would take the time to show what a typical afternoon in my area produces. I dug for four hours and found 50 bottles or so. About half were BIM blanks. All of the bottle in this dump are blown. These are the ones I brought home : 
 Bottom Row : cobalt medicine unembossed, Phillip's Milk Of Magnesia, E A Bain Petersburg, Va. , clear and aqua Rosenegk beer bottles from Richmond, Va. , GBS beer from Baltimore, Blob Top Robert Portner beer from Alexandria, Va., crude double sloped collar whiskey, crown top amber beer with blank slug embossed V.G. Co. on rear heel.

 Top row : Home Brewing Richmond Va. Loop style blob, aqua ink, clear school house paint bottle, Diamond Ink Co. cone ink, Charles Shaw Molasses & Syrup, Baltimore Md., eight sided food bottle embossed Olympia Pint , Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root Sample , 3 Bromoseltzers, One cobalt Chelf's Celery Caffein Richmond, Va.  small unembossed cobalt medicine, California Fig Syrup San Francisco, Cal. , aqua ringed collar pickle, Large cobalt cylinder medicine, and a blob Home Brewing beer bottle with long neck. 

 Not pictured : pipe bowl, barrel spigot, marbles, fruit jar lids, goodyear lice comb, doll legs, porcelain door knobs , and a ton of ash in the bottom of my boots!

 Slimdigging in Va!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice finds Bruce. Love the old blobs and beers. Celery Caffein[&:] whats that all about. Bet that was some good stuff.[:'(]


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 15, 2005)

Warren, Celery Caffein was Richmond's answer to the Bromoseltzer. A headache remedy.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool, down here they used Capudine and other opium and cocane derivatives.[&:]


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 15, 2005)

I have dug my share of Hick's Capudine bottles as well. I think we have probally dug 10 to 15 different variants of the amber Capudine. Slim


----------



## madman (Dec 16, 2005)

yo slimdigger, very nice stuff man!!!  im jealous!!   you guys are blowing my mind  nice !!! mike


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Cool bottles Mike. Capudines are always fun to collect because there so many different kinds.

 Yea Bruce, I've seen alot of variants. I had a bud that had alot of Hicks variants too, but there were twentyseven and some were aqua so keep lookin.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Slimdigger...

 Nice looking bottle display (I noticed there was no snow in the background) 
 You're doing so well digging for the bottles you don't have to dive for them.  That's great... I like to stay dry sometimes too and I want to learn how to dig because my two boys are getting into it.  They are 16 and 13 years old.  My oldest just got certified to dive and my youngest is pretty close , but they love diggin holes and looking for bottles.

 Keep diggin and findin,

 Wayne


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 18, 2005)

Wayne, We have a good supply of 1880's -1930's dumps to dig. The problem is I only collect bottles pre 1865. Most of the privies in my area have been dug. Diving seems to be the only way to find any quantity of early glass. With all the civil war activity and an abundance of wharf and dock sites I should have a better chance of finding the glass I am after in the water. Slimdigger

  Bring your boys down sometime and we can definitely turn them on to some good ole bottle diggin! We are always short of strong backs!


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello to all - 
 I'm adding a group photo that was taken a while ago, but seems to fit in here. These were some that I dug from the same dump, hence the alike bottles and products. They were not all dug on the same day. I just picked a few that were nearby when I was taking photos for some of my eBay sales.

 The back row: An ice blue, earlier crown top, ROBERT PORTNER / BREWING CO. / ALEXANDRIA, VA., then a clear ROSENEGK / BREWING COMPANY from RICHMOND, VA., followed by an ice blue, blob HOME BREWING CO. / RICHMOND, VA. with severely left leaning neck (not from a fire), next is a ice blue HOME BREWING in arc over RICHMOND, VA. in reverse arc, inside a slug plate. Oddly enough there is an olive colored, inclusion that looks like a seed sprouting, between the embossing. This should stand out better after I tumble it in the spring. Next is an aqua HIRSCH'S / WORCESTER (notice - no 'shire') SAUCE --- PITTSBURG (no 'H'), Pa. & LOUISVILLE, KY. --- HIRSCH BROTHERS & Co. complete with embossed lid. This bottle didn't turn up in Zumwalt's book, but the company is mentioned.

 The front row has some typical common finds and the first three small ones usually end up in your lap while knocking down the dirt in front of you: SOZODONT / FOR THE TEETH AND BREATH showing a couple of variants. Next is an aqua KOPP'S BABY'S FRIEND / KOPP & LIGHTENBERGER / ASHEVILLE, N.C. Not the typical Kopp's usually embossed with PA or down the center only. I recently sold this one. Next is the 4" blue Wm R. WARNER & CO. / PHILDa followed by your everyday CARTER'S inkwell.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 19, 2005)

Here are a couple of my better finds from this, what I call, 'the not so secret dump'. They're not as nice as some of Slim's best from there, but I still have mine[]...for now.

 They are a couple of hard to find/dig locals: JULIUS LIEBERT from PETERSBURG, VA. On the left: The very light green/aqua squat is our favorite of the two.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh man Meech, Those ice blues are great.[8D] Lets see, for Christmas I want that one and that one, oh yeah, and that one. LoL[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Meech, you take some really nice pictures of your bottles! I always enjoy seeing quality pictures like yours.

 ~~Tom


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Wayne,
            I see you mentioned you have a 16 year old daughter that digs bottles maybe you could hook a brotha up? No just kidding but seriously whenever I have a girl over to watch a movie or something and they see all my bottles and I tell them what I do, I never hear from them again. [&:]


----------



## Bottleman (Dec 20, 2005)

> my two boys are getting into it. They are 16 and 13 years old.


 
 Bryan, even though you were joking, I donâ€™t think (and hope) you want to hook up with Waynes kids because they are boys as he mentioned. Itâ€™s alright, we all sometimes read posts to fast.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Warren and Tom -

*Bottleman * - These are hurry up photos. I can do better if I take the time. The above photos are done using some very simple rules and nothing fancy at all. Most would be surprised how it is done.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 20, 2005)

WHOA BUDDY!!! I GUESS I DID READ A LITTLE TOO FAST. [:'(] Boy do I feel like a dumb@$$.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't worry about it Bryan, We all feel that way sometime, and some of use feel that way all the time.[8D] Like you say; "Life is easy with your eyes closed".[&:]


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Dec 22, 2005)

GREAT Virginia Bottles Guys I love Them SO mUch!!!!! Im a new digger, just started this past summer I can't wait until I start finding bottles like that. If Any Of You Guys Wanna Teach Me A Few Things Id Be Honored To Dig With Any Of You Im Located In The Harrisonburg Area & Have A Strong Back I Just Turned 21 In Oct.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 8, 2017)

Does anyone know when the E.A. Bain's Company / Petersburg, VA changed from the clear ACL bottles to the dark green ACL bottles on their ginger ale bottles? I have nice examples of both and would like to properly date them. 

Thanks,
James


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

I love the transitional dumps. a lot of variety.


----------

